# Why big penis is everything



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

The penis is for breeding. If you look at a pack of dogs the biggest penis one is the breeder. The others will protect the babies

That's why penis sizes are so variant. One man can have a huge alpha panis like alberto blanco. Another will have a small 5 or 4 inch penis. Because one big penis will breed the females. But obviously not so many men will have big penis, but their children will carry on life

This is common sense. Also this is why penis brings intense pleasure to the female because its nature. This is also why height is everything because females assume the one with the greatest body size also has the biggest penis size


----------



## heightface (Apr 3, 2022)

I agree


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Apr 3, 2022)

I agree but you are retard and can't form logical sentence


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> I agree but you are retard and can't form logical sentence


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 3, 2022)

Penis is cope for the most part, all the peniscopers on this forum are either:

-Bigpeniscels trynna cope with the fact they're sub-4s by pointing out to their big penises
-Smallpeniscels trynna cope with their subhumanity by pointing to their penises as the sole reason for their inceldom


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Penis is cope for the most part, all the peniscopers on this forum are either:
> 
> -Bigpeniscels trynna cope with the fact they're sub-4s by pointing out to their big penises
> -Smallpeniscels trynna cope with their subhumanity by pointing to their penises as the sole reason for their inceldom


It's not unless when women moan it's fake


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Apr 3, 2022)

I've heard escorts deny their client their service because too big pp


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 3, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> This is also why height is everything because females assume the one with the greatest body size also has the biggest penis size


I'm 5'7", narrow frame, 7 incher. It never began


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

STEVE GAMING said:


> I've heard escorts deny their client their service because too big pp


They said that so you don't take cannabis


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> It's not unless when women moan it's fake


Moaning is fake for obvious reasons jfl


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 3, 2022)

Wrong thread. You obviously have sub130IQ


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Moaning is fake for obvious reasons jfl






...


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> View attachment 1620266
> ...


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

..


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Zer0/∞ (Apr 3, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Penis is cope for the most part, all the peniscopers on this forum are either:
> 
> -Bigpeniscels trynna cope with the fact they're sub-4s by pointing out to their big penises
> -Smallpeniscels trynna cope with their subhumanity by pointing to their penises as the sole reason for their inceldom


Cope, penis is everything.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

jewcel said:


> Wrong thread. You obviously have sub130IQ





Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> Cope, penis is everything.



Very high iq


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Very high iq


Is that NSFW picture degenerate or just nature bro?


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 3, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You fucking idiot, I'm on nofap


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

jewcel said:


> You fucking idiot, I'm on nofap


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 3, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> View attachment 1620281


Don't ask me, it's my friend Shmuel that owns the porn companies...


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

jewcel said:


> Don't ask me, it's my friend Shmuel that owns the porn companies...


Yo did


jewcel said:


> Don't ask me, it's my friend Shmuel that owns the porn companies...


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

jewcel said:


> Don't ask me, it's my friend Shmuel that owns the porn companies...


Nigga!


----------



## incel194012940 (Apr 3, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> I'm 5'7", narrow frame, 7 incher. It never began


lies
you are 6'11


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 3, 2022)

This was troll thread btw


----------



## TheAnomaly (Apr 4, 2022)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> This is also why height is everything because females assume the one with the greatest body size also has the biggest penis size


Had a Tinder date. After we had sex, the girl told me ‘You weren’t as tall as I expected and I was worried you’d be small. But I noticed you had big hands, and I figured it would be OK.’


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 4, 2022)

So the same way Hamza has become big on YouTube due to being a curry

I can become very big in the porn industry due to being curry with a big cock
In the making of my porn studio called spiced, it's a play on blacked @Chinacurry believes in the idea

I just need to slay to get more confident then will consider starting it

Will become like Troy Francisco


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Apr 5, 2022)

my dick grew 1cm after 18 (im 19 btw)


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 5, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> I'm 5'7", narrow frame, 7 incher. It never began


Damn man,i see u everywhere,u are a kid, everyone had narrow frame at 16,no one was a 40" bideltoids gigamogger at 16.
Give urself a break,jeez Man,u are destroying your mental health over blackpill.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 5, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So the same way Hamza has become big on YouTube due to being a curry
> 
> I can become very big in the porn industry due to being curry with a big cock
> In the making of my porn studio called spiced, it's a play on blacked @Chinacurry believes in the idea
> ...


Brb injecting prostaglandin and doing clamping+extenders to increase penis size


----------



## Britmaxxer (Apr 5, 2022)

schizophrenic thread.


----------

